# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  what morph? (super mojave x mojave)

## diaz_jojo

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/jojo/Pictures/my%20pets/my%20ball%20python%20pics/mojave%20x%20super%20mojave/[/IMG]

----------


## whatsherface

Image isn't working?  :Confused:

----------


## thegamejr

cant you only get super mojaves or mojaves from that pairing?

----------


## Pythonfriend

your harddrive is not online, so a link to the file on your harddrive will only work on your computer  :Smile: 

you need to upload it somewhere, so that everyone with the right link can see it. 

and yes, that pairing should produce 50% mojaves and 50% super mojaves and nothing else. so anything different could be quite interesting  :Very Happy:

----------


## diaz_jojo



----------

saffronflame (07-19-2014),ZillaBalls (07-21-2014)

----------


## diaz_jojo



----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-18-2014),_Gerardo_ (07-18-2014)

----------


## whatsherface

What is up with the pattern on that last one?! Do you know anything about the lineage of the parents? I'm still learning a lot about the different morphs, but I haven't seen anything quite like that before! Stunning for sure!

----------


## elbee

Holy moly........

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Holy crap this snakes pattern is CRAZY AWESOME!!! Never seen anything like this before  :Very Happy:  an absolutely gorgeous animal congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## diaz_jojo

I dont really know too sir.... tnx btw  :Smile:

----------


## diaz_jojo

> Holy crap this snakes pattern is CRAZY AWESOME!!! Never seen anything like this before  an absolutely gorgeous animal congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


many tnx sir  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> What is up with the pattern on that last one?! Do you know anything about the lineage of the parents? I'm still learning a lot about the different morphs, but I haven't seen anything quite like that before! Stunning for sure!


I dont really know too sir.... tnx btw :Smile:

----------


## diaz_jojo

> Holy moly........


  thank you sir  :Smile:

----------


## elbee

> thank you sir


Ma'am actually

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-18-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> Ma'am actually


Haha I'm a lady too  but you don't have to call me ma'am lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ElliotNess

Time to breed each of the parents to a known normal. Paradox?

- - - Updated - - -

PICS OF PARENTS  :Smile:

----------


## Gerardo

Looks like you got yourself a cool project. The pattern is insane. Looks like skulls.

----------


## whatsherface

> I dont really know too sir.... tnx btw



Miss, actually  :Very Happy:  But regardless. Definitely holdback material! Breed to a normal, or maybe to another mojave?

----------


## thegamejr

> 


they are all beautiful (i have a soft spot for all mojaves) but that last one just WOW!

----------


## colton62

Sensing a hold back on the last one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## diaz_jojo

> Time to breed each of the parents to a known normal. Paradox?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> PICS OF PARENTS

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-18-2014)

----------


## MisterKyte

> 


Okay, this thing is just kickbutt!  :Surprised: 

Reminiscent of the Trick and Blitz morphs in my opinion. Know the lineage of the parents?

----------


## John1982

Did you track temperatures throughout incubation?

----------

_joebad976_ (07-18-2014)

----------


## diaz_jojo

> Did you track temperatures throughout incubation?


between 89-91 degrees

----------


## diaz_jojo

> Okay, this thing is just kickbutt! 
> 
> Reminiscent of the Trick and Blitz morphs in my opinion. Know the lineage of the parents?



mojave x super mojave 

http://i58.tinypic.com/1zvza13.jpg

----------


## alan1

> Sensing a hold back on the last one!


I'd be keeping the Super as well - Could easily be hiding another funky patterned one

----------


## rlditmars

Was the female a virgin? Any chance of retained sperm? As beautiful as they are, they really dont look terribly mojoish other than the flame coloration.

----------

_joebad976_ (07-18-2014)

----------


## Pythonfriend

awesome.

i disagree with everyone who says to breed it to a normal to figure things out. dont do that. 

breed it to an axanthic, or ultramel, or albino, or clown, or pied, or hypo. since you get normal-looking hets from the recessive, it really does the same, you can figure out whats going on without being disturbed by other visible codominants or dominants. but they will all be 100% het for something  :Very Happy: 

it reminds me a bit of black pastel. high quality black pastels get these additional dark areas inside the alienheads. but its not that extreme with black pastel, and it also does other things to the pattern.

----------


## ClarkT

That is an absolutely awesome pattern! It definitely looks like the trick type of mutation/pattern. 

I'd recommend that you definitely pair the sire with a couple of normals. Preferably normals with reduced pattern, so you're sure that things all come from him. I'd also look for a normal male with reduced pattern to put to the mojave mom. Rule that out as a possibility. 

I'm almost betting you have a new mutation there, that may not be reproduced by the parents. It may be most conclusive to breed this crazy patterned baby to a normal and see what you get. Remember, all morph genes mutate from normals.

Is the baby a male or female? Is its head shaped properly? It looks a little distorted. 

Good luck and Congrats!

----------


## Ransack

Please let that be inheritable genetics. I love busy wacky patterned stuff! Good luck

----------


## Navaro

Oh wow, that is just stunning. 

Every once in a while you come across a snake that defy's what you think you know, and has that 'wow factor'

Grats... you've just nailed it. Exceptional animal.

----------


## EmberBall

It does have the Jungle look, which as far as I know, is not genetic.  I hope yours is, a cool look.

Dave

----------


## Glennpogi

No I think its 25% super mojo 25% normal 50%mojo from pairing mojo to a mojo

----------


## Glennpogi

Sorry i am wrong i thought its mojo  x mojo

----------


## txcoker

Not sure what they are, but I sure like the "skull" pattern on the bottom right one.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Im am wanting to think maybe there was some temp fluctuations or something during incubation that screwed with the pattern but who knows?

Whatever it is its SMOKING!!!
I would try to repeat the same pairing next year to try again.
Whats the sex?
On the pairing who was the dam and who was the sire?

----------


## Pythonfriend

> Im am wanting to think maybe there was some temp fluctuations or something during incubation that screwed with the pattern but who knows?
> 
> Whatever it is its SMOKING!!!
> I would try to repeat the same pairing next year to try again.
> Whats the sex?
> On the pairing who was the dam and who was the sire?


double post, we have two threads with one topic  :Smile: 

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...-mojave-pls-ID  <----  here, pairing was male super mojave to female mojave.

----------


## saffronflame

Not sure what you came across,  :Very Happy:  That's a keeper!

----------


## theNotoriousDUD

could it be something hidden in the BEL side of this pairing.  Either way a nice puzzle to come out of the egg.  I just noticed the backward L on the head, definitely a keeper.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> double post, we have two threads with one topic


Not anymore  :Wink: 
There is also one on facebook.

Leopard is a thought but I am not that familiar with them.

----------

Pythonfriend (07-19-2014)

----------


## h00blah

Looks like a mojave x jungle. The jungle has not been proven genetically reproducible. I see this same post every so often  :Razz: . crazy tricked out pattern, strange head pattern, and odd coloration. Google jungle ball python and look at which one yours compares to. There's quite a bit of variety in the weird jungle thing. It's a lot like paradox in which it's random, sometimes cool looking, but unfortunately not genetic. Good luck though  :Good Job: .

----------


## ApReptiles

It reminds me of a labyrinth jungle ball to my knowledge these pop up here and there but have never been proven genetic. My guess is its just an anomaly due to an incubation issue or something. Goodluck with yours i hope it proves genetic  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## J.P.

i had a lesser clutch cooking with these and i got normals and regular lessers without any crazy patterns so it's probably not an incubation issue....
could be a random mutation like the paradox/jungle, but i'm hoping the super mojo dad was hiding some special pattern under that white skin of his.....

----------


## ZillaBalls

Looks like a bunch of goblins ..really trippy cool patern great babies

----------


## tacticalveterinarian

Amazing! I hope it's genetic and please post updates on them as they grow!

----------


## ClarkT

Is that one a male or female?

----------


## 989josh

> i had a lesser clutch cooking with these and i got normals and regular lessers without any crazy patterns so it's probably not an incubation issue....
> could be a random mutation like the paradox/jungle, but i'm hoping the super mojo dad was hiding some special pattern under that white skin of his.....


Take a black light too him 


Sent from my iPhone

----------


## luxuriouswhite

Holy smokes that must have been a big suprise  :Surprised:

----------


## owl307

No idea but I LOVE IT!!!

----------


## angllady2

Out of curiosity, do you know dad's background for sure?  I mean, is he mojave x mojave for sure, or could he be mojave x lesser, mojave x butter, lesser x lesser ?  Mojave x something else like specter or whatever one of those that make BEL's are ?

That is one wild looking baby, and I'm sure I'd have a heart attack if I hatched something like that unexpectedly.

Gale

----------

